# Orton Mere (CR)



## ChrisInNotts (Nov 6, 2021)

Spent a night here (we ignored the small 'no overnight stays' sign on the way in and checked the actual parking notices by the pay machines which don't specify terms/conditions). It was lovely and quiet until 8:45 (yes, I know, but we had a late night) when someone hammered on the door. We had carefully parked two spaces away from a 'no parking' area but the coffee trailer man was upset because he couldn't get his trailer onto "his" hatched area. The ranger with him was a volunteer and unsure what to say so when coffee man asked, quite rudely, if I would move the van I was super pleasant and polite, moved it straight away and there were no further problems.
The issue is, as my OH said, we could have parked up early in the morning and actually not been in the van....what would he have done then? Same issue if it had been a car parked there instead?
We paid the £2.50 car park charge for both days, so the Nene Park Trust has benefitted from our stay and hopefully that will be an end to the matter. 
Chris


----------



## GeoffL (Nov 6, 2021)

There being an explicit charge for 24 hour parking seems incompatible with overnight stays being disallowed.


----------



## izwozral (Nov 6, 2021)

Looks to be similar to Ring Go where you ring them, tell them you intend to park for 24 hours, pay the money and there is no problem staying the night, with them at least. We have stayed on a few of their car parks and never had an issue, even at the popular Lechlade village in the Cotwolds.


----------



## r4dent (Nov 6, 2021)

GeoffL said:


> There being an explicit charge for 24 hour parking seems incompatible with overnight stays being disallowed.


Overnight parking and overnight sleeping in the vehicle are quite different.  

Seem like they are happy for your vehicle to be there, but not you.

I'm not supporting their stance just saying they two things are not the same.


----------



## r4dent (Nov 6, 2021)

ChrisInNotts said:


> the coffee trailer man was upset because he couldn't get his trailer onto "his" hatched area.



Had the same thing happen at Loch Lochy, worse because I used the scaffold planks the burger man had put down to get a level spot.

In a sort of "after you" "no after you" situation I offered to move but he said he'd use a different area.

I moved anyway, and five minutes later he bought a couple of teas and bacon butties over on the house.

Instant Karma in reverse?


----------



## GeoffL (Nov 6, 2021)

r4dent said:


> Overnight parking and overnight sleeping in the vehicle are quite different.
> 
> Seem like they are happy for your vehicle to be there, but not you.
> 
> I'm not supporting their stance just saying they two things are not the same.


According to the OP, the restriction was "No Overnight Stays", not "No Overnight Sleeping". My post was merely to point out the apparent contradiction.


----------



## trevskoda (Nov 6, 2021)

How can anyone prove you are sleeping if you don't open the door in jamies, even if you did still cannot prove you were asleep unless you snore like me.


----------



## Stu2 (Nov 7, 2021)

There’s a  you tube Motorhome news review, Herman hymer  or similar I think and this month he mentions Northumberland county council trialling single overnights in selected car parks at bamburgh and amble. 
Article said council embracing it because pcns were being overturned on appeal as difficult to get evidence that people are sleeping in the Motorhome. 
Keep the curtains shut and your just resting not sleeping!


----------



## trevskoda (Nov 7, 2021)

Stu2 said:


> There’s a  you tube Motorhome news review, Herman hymer  or similar I think and this month he mentions Northumberland county council trialling single overnights in selected car parks at bamburgh and amble.
> Article said council embracing it because pcns were being overturned on appeal as difficult to get evidence that people are sleeping in the Motorhome.
> Keep the curtains shut and your just resting not sleeping!


Yes its just more  cr-p unless you are daft enuff to admit it, silly and daft as it is, next we will be put to bed in our homes at 10.30 after the news.


----------



## maingate (Nov 7, 2021)

Stu2 said:


> There’s a  you tube Motorhome news review, Herman hymer  or similar I think and this month he mentions Northumberland county council trialling single overnights in selected car parks at bamburgh and amble.
> Article said council embracing it because pcns were being overturned on appeal as difficult to get evidence that people are sleeping in the Motorhome.
> Keep the curtains shut and your just resting not sleeping!


How nice of them, seen as how they stopped all overnighting and put down hundreds of miles of double yellow lines.


----------

